# Never Pee While In The Amazon River...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

That must hurt!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl.... i found the actual name of the website funny..  

I saw that before! Thats horrid.. lol


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Things that the travel agent doesn't tell you.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Perhaps the worst pain I can imagine....

Something swimming up your urethra, sticking out huge spikes INTO you THROUGH said urethra, and then snacking on you...

 

When I saw it was Wilson posting a video I knew it'd be unusual... Wasn't expecting this though...


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Good times.


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Wikipedia separates myth from fiction*

"A well-circulated myth is that the candirú is capable of swimming up the stream of urine in mid-air to a victim standing on shore or a boat. However this is physically impossible as the maximum swimming velocity of the fish is opposed by the downward velocity of the urine stream, and the further impossible act of the 5-14 mm wide fish maintaining position and thrust within a 2-7 mm wide column of fluid."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Largesse said:


> "A well-circulated myth is that the candirú is capable of swimming up the stream of urine in mid-air to a victim standing on shore or a boat. However this is physically impossible as the maximum swimming velocity of the fish is opposed by the downward velocity of the urine stream, and the further impossible act of the 5-14 mm wide fish maintaining position and thrust within a 2-7 mm wide column of fluid."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru


I've heard that myth! I was wishy washy as to whether to believe it 

I thought maybe they had excellent aim...


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Strangely enough there was something about this on an episode of Grey's Anatomy lately... lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Upon reading the article on Wikepedia. I just have to wonder how big is a Buitach apple.

"A traditional cure involves the use of two plants, the Xagua plant (Genipa americana) and the Buitach apple which are inserted (or their extract in the case of tight spaces) into the affected area. These two plants together will kill and then dissolve the fish."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Maybe just eat a kilo of asparagus?


----------

